# Animal Stak + Test...



## plouffe (Nov 19, 2003)

I've been on Animal Stak for a week, and i recently bought some animal test from my buddy and I started taking test along with the stak. I've only been doing this for 2 days. Do suggest I continue with this? I take Test in the morning 45 minutes after breakfast and then I take Animal Stak 45 minutes before working out ( empty stomach ). I have minor gyno from puberty, think this will effect that?










THANKS


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2003)

yes


----------



## X Ring (Nov 19, 2003)

One or the other would do you just fine, I wont go and hop up on both of them, definitely not a good idea IMHO.  as a side note I love animal stak, that with swole and a decent diet and I have been making some respectable gains
Gary


----------



## ZECH (Nov 19, 2003)

Animal Stak
Rating: Dangerous product for anyone to use. Stay away from this

Animal Stak. This has to be one of the worst products of all time. This is years behind in development and should be obvious to anyone who knows anything about supplements. I will go over in detail the problems with this and why no one should take it.

Starting first, under Prohormone Complex, we have andro at 100mg, nor-5-andro at 50mg, something they call 5-androxydiol at 50mg, and DHEA at 50mg. Universal really screwed up here. They took out the only two good diol hormones in there and replaced them with worthless diones, including 5AD, and DHEA. This is gyno in a pill. Nor-5-andro has been shown in studies to be an estrogen agonist, along with 5AD. Do not use this product without Nolvadex, ever. In fact, don't use it at all.

Under LH Boosters we have the same thing as M-Stak, which is tribulus and carnitine. Again, too little if it has any effects at all.

Under "Growth Hormone Secretagogues" we have arginine at 2.5g, Ornithine at 1.3g, Taurine at 750mg and Colostrum at 250mg. First off, studies have shown that these amino acids together have no effect on growth hormone release. In fact, they can blunt in. Further, even if it was effective at releasing growth hormone, it would be best taken before bed. Growth hormone has shown to have no effect on increased muscle mass, and has a half life of about 15 minutes. Again, worthless ingredients in large amounts as tablet filler.

We also have the same "Anti-Aromatise Inhibitors" and DHT blockers in the same amounts as in M-Stak. Why it would be in M-stak is beyond me, since it wouldn't have an effect on hormone levels. In here, it makes since, even though its very ineffective.

We also have similar ingredients listed under Thermogenic blend, except here with have 50mg of standardized forskolin. 

The same Liver Detoxification ingredients are here as in M-Stak.

This is one bad product. There is no way in hell anyone should ever use this product under any circumstances


----------



## Trent54 (Nov 20, 2003)

*nice*

But how do you _really_ feel?

Just kidding, thanks for the knowledegeable advice.

-Trent


----------



## X Ring (Nov 20, 2003)

well I  agree MStak is junk but I am on my second cycle of Stak and I like it, dont have any gyno at all, havent seen anything but positive from it.  No it is not a miracle supplement but it works, until I find something that works better I am goign to cycle that on and off (3-4 weeks off b/c of $$ and b/c i know it isnt great for you)
Gary


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Animal Stak
> Rating: Dangerous product for anyone to use. Stay away from this
> 
> ...



I suppose if we go with you, then Animal Stak would have been not sold at all (Even Today!) and the Universal Nutrition Company would have shut down Years Ago!
I think you're extremely harsh at Animal Stak. Ok, if it was true, how come we listen in these forums that some people still get results from Animal Stak! How do they keep selling this product in Expos? If a product is that inferior, it cannot sell in market for long and for sure, it has to be taken off the shelves, But Universal Nutrition didn't take this oof shelves?? How come?

Another thing is you may be expecting a lot of Animal Stak and other products before you give them Thumbs Down!!
If that were you then I bet that there are virtually hundreds of ShitLoads EVERY SUPPLEMENT COMPANY CARRIES!! (By your High Standards)


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2003)

This was a copy and paste from another thread I posted. I did not write it although I agree with it. Let me get the original thread.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22237&highlight=animal+stak


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2003)

In case your wondering, pogue is a moderator on bb.com.


----------



## X Ring (Nov 20, 2003)

And what kinds of stuff  does he reccomend that is so much better thatn Animal products.  Seems liek he has some kinda  thing out ofr them.  Is there something that is so much better?  I am seriously interested if so 
Gary


----------



## plouffe (Nov 20, 2003)

I love Animal Products.. Universal Nutrition is sweet, I really can't find something to insult them. Besides the shit you just posted.w


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 20, 2003)

Maybe dg806 is right!
But if you start collecting opinions & Reviews of each and every product of every supplement Company, you gonna have an "Encyclopedia of Crappy Supplements" coming out very soon!
And to the best of my knowledge Muscletech will take the overall honors!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 20, 2003)

Muscletech does not sell crappy supplements in my opinion. What turns off most people are their advertising and prices. Their quality is acceptable.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 20, 2003)

As far as Universal Nutrition the only product I have ever used are their Animal Max protein, nothing special, their Whegg protein and their Animal Pak multi-vitamins b/c I think is the best multi-vitamin out there and b/c it makes my pee look cool.


----------



## Testosterone (Nov 20, 2003)

Just as you said Muscletech does not make Crappy Supplements, I think no company makes "Crappy Supplements" IMO.
It's just like that one wants better results or have better expectations from one of those products. If that product doesn't live upto the expectations both Resultwise & Costwise, we term it as Crappy!
Now given that what Muscletech charges for Cell Tech & Nitrotech & Co. all their supplements ain't worth their exhorbitant prices at all.
What the hell is Nitrogen delivering Technology?? Every protein delvers Nitrogen! Whats so special in Nitrotech?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 21, 2003)

The PH's in animal stack are crap. Period. As for the rest, well weather they do any good or not, it won't make you big. As far as better products, they are several products worth buying. Transdermals are IMO the most effecient. VPX has very good feedback from what I've seen. San makes decent products and Syntrax has just come out with Sauce 1-t this week with a hexyldecanoate ester which is suppose to be 3-5 times better than competing technology, even transdermals!!


----------



## plouffe (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> As far as Universal Nutrition the only product I have ever used are their Animal Max protein, nothing special, their Whegg protein and their Animal Pak multi-vitamins b/c I think is the best multi-vitamin out there and b/c it makes my pee look cool.




you want some cool pee? Take like 4-5 Vitiman B Complex's - NOW THATS SOME COOL ASS PEE!


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

Animal Pak is the sh*t. I've taken other multis, but with the Pak, you can really notice the difference. The problem I have with all these people who post reviews like that is that they've probably never tried the products. They read the label is dismiss things outright. With supplements, 99% are based on pseudo-science. The only way to know if a supplement works is to try it firsthand, or talk to people who've actually used it. I know a ton of guys who've actually used Animal and Universal products, and they've got only positive things to say.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2003)

Obviously you are a Universal pimp!


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

If by pimp you mean fan, then definitely!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yomato *_
> If by pimp you mean fan, then definitely!


Yes..........every post you've made is on Universal! Nothing wrong with that if you truely like it. Do you work for Universal?


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

As you can see, I'm new to the site and yeah, I truly like their stuff and the company. I've definitely used some of their products which I absolutely hated in the past. You take what works from this company and what works from another. To each his own, I guess...


----------



## tomas101 (Dec 10, 2003)

i dont like the ingrdients that the animal stack has and plus their doses are low as hell..only thikn good from them is their multi vitamin...their m-stack is garbage imo


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 10, 2003)

the main problem with a premade stack(like animal products) is u get some stuff ya want......and alot u dont....  its like all the stuff on a cereal box that my dumbass cant pronounce.. alls I want is wheat, fiber, and oats but I get the food technology of today sittin in my bowl :-/ ... Id say buy individual supps and stack em on ur own terms


----------

